# 3.2 Anyone Gotten it yet OTA? And Is there a Root Yet?



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Has Anyone gotten 3.2 Yet Ive read some of the Asia Areas have gotten it starting Saturday.

And has it been rooted? or does the original Root method Work on it?


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have seen sporadic reports of updates to 3.2, no download links, no confirmations of a posted update.zip... Of the reports I have read.. no root yet.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Update: Reports are coming in that 3.2 is rolling out today.. It has turned up in UK, Australia and now multiple reports in the US.. no download link yet.

No root process yet. If you choose to update you will not have root, CWM, and early indications are that itsmagic does NOT work with this update.

Choosing to update will lock you into 3.2 Stock until a root method is resolved.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

3.2 update now spotted in multiple locations in the US.. If anyone can pull copy of the update.zip there are devs wanting to use it for root method.


----------



## v_lestat (Aug 21, 2011)

yup i just got the update. i amin the usa.
opted not to install right now and yanked it from the temp folder and saved it to my external sdcard.
just waiting for some kind soul to root it or put out a root app.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## GambitDeclined (Sep 16, 2011)

There are several ROMs available using the latest OTA 3.2 update at XDA. This is just one of the threads:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1265847

I won't be moving to this ROM until there is native support for Netflix. Right now, it is working for me and I don't want fool around patching the darn thing again.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

GambitDeclined said:


> There are several ROMs available using the latest OTA 3.2 update at XDA. This is just one of the threads:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1265847
> 
> ...


Im One of those who like the Stock ROM just fine.. It runs with no issues.. I just need root. And really and truly I dont even have to have root? I just need root for my cell phone so I can tether.. The Thuderbolt's hotspot app works great with the A500, it doesnt have that adhoc bug.

But Yea I havent seen the 3.2 update yet on my wife's my buddies, or my A500. So No Telling when it will make it this way.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

So I got my 3.2 notification today. But like the rest of ya I'm not upgrading till there is root functionality.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> So I got my 3.2 notification today. But like the rest of ya I'm not upgrading till there is root functionality.


Ditto.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

There are a few roms over at xda that are based off of the stock 3.2 rom, they range from being cometely stock with root to having stripped all of the fluff with root.

If you want to give 3.2 a try and check out the new features head on over to xda and take your pick. If you don't like it restore back to 3.1


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's the prob. I don't want a custom rom, I really have my tablet setup exactly how I like it. And if I loaded a rom I need to do a wipe, ahd I just don't want to do that right now.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay,

Just loaded up a ROM that is raw 3.2 stock pre-rooted.. Link to ROM.. Rooted Stock HC 3.2 US Rom for CWM only - kekinash

Cleared cache partition and Dalvik.. flashed in CWM.. Cleared SuperUser data, and Google maps after first boot.. then updated all my apps in the market.. GPS is back to stock so I had re-mod the gps.conf file..

All apps, data and setting is present - the only drawback will be unlikely I will ever be able to unroot and will have to load all new ROMS via Clockwork.. but I did back up 3.1 via CWM..

This is a great option..


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

"JaeKar99 said:


> Okay,
> 
> Just loaded up a ROM that is raw 3.2 stock pre-rooted.. Link to ROM.. Rooted Stock HC 3.2 US Rom for CWM only - kekinash
> 
> ...


Hummm this maybe an option for me.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thus far best ROM I have run on my tablet.. fast and not a single complication 48 hours in..


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

So whats the Story on 3.2 Root. Is there not anyone out there that can do it?


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> So whats the Story on 3.2 Root. Is there not anyone out there that can do it?


From what I have read, with the locked bootloader, pre rooted versions, and devs who did the root for 3.1 not demonstrating interest in 3.2... There is little or no possibility at this point in time.
Not the best news ..


----------

